# Les semaines à déduire



## ROMY (20 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,
 je commence un contrat la maman à 7 semaines de congés en plus des 5 semaines qu'on a en commun.
J'ai besoin de votre aide pour bien déduire les semaines. J'ai cru comprendre que je dois déduire les semaines
qui ne sont pas en commun, c'est à dire 52 - 7 = 45.
Est-ce le bon calcul.

Je vous remercie de votre aide.


----------



## Titine15 (20 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour 
Non cela fait 40 semaines 
52-5-7
Année incomplète


----------



## B29 (20 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,
Si la maman a 7 semaines de vacances en plus des 5 semaines en commun vous devez déduire  :

52 semaines - 7 - 5 = 40 semaines

Année incomplète de 40 semaines


----------



## ROMY (20 Octobre 2022)

Oui c'est en année incomplète, je pensais que je devais déduire les semaine qui ne sont pas en commun donc que les siennes?


----------



## Griselda (20 Octobre 2022)

Non si c'est une AI il faudrait alors deduire toutes les semaines off: tes 5 sem + les 7 sem du PE pour etablir la mensu. Puis au 31 mai chaque année on fait le récap pour savoir combien en argent les PE devront te payer en plus pour tes CP à toi.
Attention, 7 semaines c'est enorme, cela veut dire que ce n'est plus un temps complet car ce sera forcément bien moins de 195h/mois. Mon conseil est de faire noter clairement au contrat le n° des semaines off des Parents car alors tu a le droit de completer avec un autre contrat durant ce temps où toi tu n'es pas en congés avec tes autres contrats.
Je te conseille aussi d'augmenter alors le taux horaire car rien ne dit même en notant les semaines off que tu trouveras à completer, ça risque d'être une perte seche la plupart du temps or ces semaines là ne sont pas à ta demande.

Sinon aucune loi n'empeche de partir sur une AC, les semaines des PE seront alors au choix:
- enfant acceuilli quand même car tu n'as pas à savoir s'il travail ou non
- enfant absent pour convenance personnelle du PE donc maintient de salaire mais sans les IE et IR

Tu peux leur faire une simulation de mensu en AC et une autre en AI avec taux horaire plus important (et en précisant qu'ils auront aussi les CP à regler en plus en AI), ainsi ils pourront choisir et surtout prendre conscience que leur semaines toi tu n'es pas en congés.

Tu peux aussi négocier que ces semaines off ne soient posées qu'exclusivement durant les vacances scolaires de ta zone, ça peut être un moindre mal si tu as des enfants scolarisés ou des perisco...

Garde à l'esprit qu'aucune loi ne t'oblige à accepter une AI, c'est de la négo.


----------



## booboo (20 Octobre 2022)

le principe de l'année incomplète , c'est que pour le calcul de la mensualisation, on ne compte que les semaines travaillées  ; donc logiquement on enlève toutes les autres.


----------



## Pity (20 Octobre 2022)

Je prends toujours un calendrier et note mes vacances..les parents également font la même chose
Comme ça, calcul très simple 😁


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (20 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour

Même réponse que mes collègues.  Ensuite, point hyper important de la ccn,  l'employeur à l'obligation de vous fournir les dates des 7 semaines de non accueil au minimum 2 mois à l'avance.  Il faut que l'employeur en soit bien conscient. 

Et vous, de votre côté chaque année comme pour tous les contrats devez communiquer vos dates des 5 semaines de congés avant le 1er mars.


----------



## ROMY (20 Octobre 2022)

Merci les filles pour vos conseilles


----------



## angèle1982 (20 Octobre 2022)

Oui attention que le PE vous disent 7 semaines pour payer une mensualisation moindre et que finalement ils ne puissent pas les prendre ... donc un minimum il doit vous donner les mois où il prendra ses 7 semaines ... j'ai eu un cas comme çà c'est pour cela qu'il faut être sûr !!! donc taux horaire plus élevé ...


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (20 Octobre 2022)

Non .....Angèle ?...un taux horaire plus élevé ?  Là tu me scotche !


----------



## angèle1982 (20 Octobre 2022)

GénéralMétal19 je te scotche rien du tout mais pour celles et ceux qui peuvent se le permettre il ne faut pas hésiter et oui je le dis haut et fort ... toujours cette différence entre la nounou des villes et la nounou des champs mais je pense que vous ne comprendrez jamais mais sans rancune !!! 🤣😉


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (20 Octobre 2022)

Mais oui sans rancune aucune, ici aussi c'est la campagne.


----------



## Mimipoupina (20 Octobre 2022)

Si dans les 7 semaines qu'elle prend il y a en 5 communes avec vos semaines à vous je pense que vous avez raison c'est 45 semaines de présence de l'enfant,  si par contre c'est 7 semaines en plus des 5 à vous donc pas du tout en commun là ok c'est 40 semaines de présence de l'enfant


----------

